# taste of the wild question



## HERNAMEISRUKA (May 29, 2017)

When I took my (than) 9 week old puppy for her shots, vet told us the taste of the wild we have been feeding her for almost a month is actually bad for her. Not because the food is bad, but because it is to good for her. She told us it might make her grow to large to fast, We have been feeding her this brand since we brought her home. She recommended purina for the next 4 months, than I can get her back on it. She says if our girl grows to fast it can have a big affect on her hips. Has anyone heard or read of anything similar. We ran out of purina at my local shop so I have been feeding her half part dry half wet(due to the fact she doesn't eat much if its dry alone) both pedigree for puppies. I intend to listen to my vet recommendations, just curious about what anyone else has experience, or heard.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

What you need to watch for with a GSD puppy, or any large breed for that matter, is the levels of Calcium and Phosphorus (and the ratio of the two as well) in the food. Calcium and Phosphorus should be kept close to 1% and a 1:1 ratio, or as close as possible to 1:1.

Taste of the Wild, unfortunately, doesn't publish those numbers as far as I can see from their website, but they will give them to you if you email and ask about them. I emailed them quite a few years ago and remember that some of the formulas were, indeed, higher in Ca and Ph than I would be comfortable feeding, but some were acceptable. So, it really depends on the formula you are feeding ... they also may well have reformulated since I contacted them, so it would be best to email and ask about the specific formula or formulas that you plan to feed.

Also, I would definitely not recommend Purina ... even if you decide against Taste of the Wild, there are far better choices than Purina.


----------



## HERNAMEISRUKA (May 29, 2017)

What is a good brand for her age at 10 weeks right now, due to my location we don't have a big supply of some brands.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

The ones I would recommend would be Fromm, Victor, Dr. Tim's, Acana/Orijen, and Annamaet. Another that sounds good and I've seen recommended is Open Farm ... I haven't researched that one, but what I've seen and heard sounds quite promising.

It really depends on what is available to you locally, or whether buying through websites like chewy.com (among others) is an option for you.


----------



## HERNAMEISRUKA (May 29, 2017)

I haven't seen if chewy will ship to guam, and none of those brands ring a bell locally. I hope to do more research as well and try and provide the best food for her to develop her growth at a steady rate thanks for your advice.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

TOTW makes a puppy formula. I fed that to my pup and now feed her TOTW canine formula. I feed the Pacific Stream formula.


----------



## HERNAMEISRUKA (May 29, 2017)

She was on totw puppy formula the yellow bag don't know the specifics but vet basically said its too nutrious


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

The only thing that may be an issue is the levels of Ca and Ph ... otherwise TotW would be a fine choice. The only thing I don't care for about it is that it is manufactured by Diamond, who has a checkered history of recalls. I'd email the manufacturer and ask them about Calcium and Phosphorus in the formulas that are available to you and stick with it if the levels are appropriate. The only other thing I'd recommend, if you stick with Taste of the Wild (or any other Diamond produced food) is to subscribe to a newsletter that emails you about pet food recalls .... really not a bad idea with any food. No manufacturer is perfect, and you are better safe than sorry.


----------



## HERNAMEISRUKA (May 29, 2017)

Ken Clean-Air System said:


> The only thing that may be an issue is the levels of Ca and Ph ... otherwise TotW would be a fine choice. The only thing I don't care for about it is that it is manufactured by Diamond, who has a checkered history of recalls. I'd email the manufacturer and ask them about Calcium and Phosphorus in the formulas that are available to you and stick with it if the levels are appropriate. The only other thing I'd recommend, if you stick with Taste of the Wild (or any other Diamond produced food) is to subscribe to a newsletter that emails you about pet food recalls .... really not a bad idea with any food. No manufacturer is perfect, and you are better safe than sorry.


I have never thought about that before following a brand. Its my first time raising a gsd or any pedigree dog for that matter, so I am still learning, and reading up as much as possible. This site has helped so much since I have started.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I just saw on FB that there are people currently reporting some potential problems with TOTW at one store in CA (supposedly including some cases of elevated liver enzymes), and TOTW is reported that they looked into it and nothing's wrong with those batches. Check out the multiple posts and comments here:
https://www.facebook.com/pg/TrailBlazer-Pet-Supply-63394151008/posts/?ref=page_internal

So it could be nothing, or it could be something. Hard to tell, since so far it's just one store with a post that went viral on FB. Diamond (maker of TOTW) has a pretty rough recall history, and some past recalls have included very serious problems. Save your bag date code and watch your pup carefully. I would personally be a little hesitant to feed it right now until more is known, as these kinds of reports in the past have sometimes been a "leading edge" warning, before a recall happens. It could be nothing, but with the history of recalls here, I'm extra cautious.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

There is more discussion going on in the comments on DFA -- with the denials from TOTW:
Taste of the Wild Dog Food | Review | Rating | Recalls


----------



## HERNAMEISRUKA (May 29, 2017)

Magwart said:


> There is more discussion going on in the comments on DFA -- with the denials from TOTW:
> Taste of the Wild Dog Food | Review | Rating | Recalls


Thanks for the info


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

When they had a recall several years ago I had reported my food a few months before. They kept saying nothing was wrong but it had an off odor which I discovered after my dog refused to eat it. ...................... That was the end of my use of Diamond Foods. Too many recalls with dire health effects.............Diamond makes a whole lot of different dog food brands


----------



## PBJ109 (Aug 5, 2017)

My near 8 year old was switched to TOTW Sierra Mountain w lamb last Thursday after we adopted him. By Saturday 2am diarreha. Switched to boiled chicken and white rice. Diarreha stopped. This morning, tried the TOTW again, but only part w rice. By 10pm more diarreha. Hmmm....?


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I recently started a new bag of TOTW Pacific Stream. Mine was made in MO. No problem whatsoever with either of my dogs.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

PBJ109 said:


> My near 8 year old was switched to TOTW Sierra Mountain w lamb last Thursday after we adopted him. By Saturday 2am diarreha. Switched to boiled chicken and white rice. Diarreha stopped. This morning, tried the TOTW again, but only part w rice. By 10pm more diarreha. Hmmm....?


A food switch should be transitioned over at least 3-4 days. If diarrhea is present, a single meal can be fasted, switch to bland diet until stools have been solid for 48hrs, then to a slow trans back.

Also, it's nice to leave newly adopted dogs on whatever food they'd been doing well on for a few days while they adjust to the environment or any stressors.

All of that said, it may not be the right good for him. I fed totw for years w/ no ossues. Still a fan.


----------



## PBJ109 (Aug 5, 2017)

Switched because whatever food he was on wasnt producing good stool. Last time was only a cup mixed with white rice and it bothered him. 

To be fair to TOTW, I cannot say there is anything wrong with it. Perhaps it, or the lamb, just doesnt agree with my dog? He ate it the first 2 or 3 times when mixed with his old food, but then left more than half in the bowl after that. Chicken and rice he gobbled down and wanted more. 

We are new to a big dog. Westie of nearly 15 years past away 2 years ago and we just got back in the game to adopt this old boy. At least his stress is good stress, because you can tell he is happy.


----------

